# My first red deer!



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey guys!

On the past weekend I was invited to hunt with a good old schoolfriend of mine in the center of Germany. For those who know about Germany: we were hunting in the south-east of the Harz. We wanted to go for roe deer, red deer, wild boar, moufflon and predators. But primary for wild boar... we had good moon light during the nights for this...
So we went out every morning very early before dawn to start our hunt from our highstands.
On Saturday morning at a few minutes to eight a red deer came across the woods I was hunting in. It was like perfect. It stood still at a distance of about 60 meters watching straight into the opposite direction of my sight. So I shot it with my new rifle "Merkel B3 BBF" in caliber 7x65R. A nearly perfect shot without messing up to much meat. It fell to the ground after a short distance of escape for a few seconds instantly dead.

You can't imagine how I was shaking after the shot. I could not even light up my cigarette that I tried to smoke in order to calm down a little and give it all a little time. I was sure about the shot beeing very good.

An hour later my friend came to catch me and to look with his dog after the deer. After a short search of about 30 meters we found it laying on the ground and everybody was quite happy. Later on that day we had to drink a few beers and a few shorts to celebrate my luck.

We didn't even expect to catch a red deer. But it seemed that all the gods of hunting were working together this morning to give me this great oppotunity. It is a 3-4 year old male red deer with 110kg without the intestines. A nice bag of meat for the christmas time...

Waking up the next morning my girlfriend called me to tell me that she is pregnant and we will become parents in the next summer...
So you might imagine how intense this weekend was for me...

I thank my good friend Oliver who made this hunters dream come true!

I just wanted to share this with you guys interested in hunting...

Greetings from Germany

El_topo


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent! Venison for christmas dinner? awesomeeeee

A good friend of mine is actually on a annual hunting trip with his father as we speak, It will be good if he gets a couple of deers









Sounds like you had a great time, and i'm sure you will treasure the moment when you took the shot.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great shot i would love to go deer hunting


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Sounds like you did everything just right. I love venison. It should make an excellent Christmas feast.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

And don't forget to make some slingshots from those antlers ! MM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

By the way, I should confess that I have always lived in terror of the prospect of becoming a parent ... but thankfully, I managed to avoid it. (I know I am in the minority here!) So, I must express my admiration at your apparent pleasure at the prospect. Congratulations, and I hope the pregnancy goes well and the child is healthy.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you guys. It was a unique experience for me...

@MeatMechanic: because it is my first male red deer it will find a place above our chimney. But I will visit a hunting exhibition in febuary where one can buy antlers for cheap prices. I will look out for some nice forks for slingshots.

@Charles: I always love your honesty







Very sympathic.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

very cool and congrats on becoming a
daddy


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations! You should get a fair bit of meat from that


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

congratulation! That's a nice one!


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Congratulations, El Topo! What a nice buck, I hope it tastes as good as it looks








And the best wishes to you, your girlfriend and your future child!


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you guys... I really appreciate your wishes. This year is going to be one hurly-burly year. Me and my girlfriend are very happy with this situation. I think we will merry this summer...

@Melchior: Wie war dein Jagdjahr so bisher? Ordentlich Strecke gemacht?


----------



## K1ng Edward (Jan 1, 2012)

Great looking deer, that looks like a great time.

And congratulations to you and your girlfriend. My son is 18, and those 18 years have been the best days of my life!

I wish you the same with your child.

K1ng


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

El Topo! You the man.... Way to go there. I was eyeing off those antler forks to thinking... 'hmmm I would cut that one there and shape that one like this...' then again I pretty much do that with everything and anything these days. Your right though, your first red should go over the mantle. I know you'll never forget this weekends hunt and not only because of the deer. Congratulations you virile soldier you. You'll have many an unforgettable moment as this new human engulfs your world. There is nothing you can do to prepare except learn quickly and let the whole saga role... Very best of luck good fellow and may the smile never leave your face


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well look at the catapults on that deer,


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Be sure to thank Earth for that gift. Such beautiful creatures, with such delicious flavors.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Great shot and great deer. I lived in southern Germany for 4 years, Bad Aibling, and one of my best memories is hiking along the Mangfall river early one morning and a herd of red deer passed by very close, it was an awesome experience. I didn't get the chance to hunt while I was over there but some of the best fly fishing of my life. Chris


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! I would love to taste a red deer!


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

nice, i love some backstrap!


----------

